# "Flash Forward" & "Scrubs" : Cancelled!



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

ABC has pulled the plug on "Flash Forward", "Scrubs", "Romantically Challenged" & "Better Off Ted".


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

As usual, I must have enjoyed Flash Forward to much


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I thought that Flash Forward was really getting into a groove. Sorry to see it go. I'm also sad to see Better Off Ted get canceled as well. That was a very well written show, but seemed to get stuck with some bad time slots.

- Merg


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I thought that Flash Forward was really getting into a groove. Sorry to see it go. I'm also sad to see Better Off Ted get canceled as well. That was a very well written show, but seemed to get stuck with some bad time slots.
> 
> - Merg


Hopefully SyFy, TNT or someone will pick it up and keep it going. Its just too complex for the average simple network tv watcher.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Too bad about Flash Forward, but they killed it early with some bad epsidoes. Now, after changing much of the behind the scenes staff it is better, but too late to salvage viewer son this type of show. 

Now that Better off Ted is officially dead, maybe they will at least show the last 2 or 3 episoides over the summer. It is a great show.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

None on my list. They won't be missed.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Too bad about FF, it was one of my top 5 must watch shows, very innovative, imaginative plots. M & l would talk about what we would do if we saw a few glimpses of our futures.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

armophob said:


> Hopefully SyFy, TNT or someone will pick it up and keep it going. Its just too complex for the average simple network tv watcher.


One would think, but then look at LOST.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

For once, I guessed right. I stopped watching about two months ago.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

What no love for Scrubs? :grin:

I will miss the show, I thought it wasn't bad when they switched things but this last season. The whole switching from NBC to ABC didn't help but I thought ABC would have done OK with it. Oh well, it did go NINE seasons.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Scrubs was a great show that should have ended a year ago. The most recent season simply should not have been.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> For once, I guessed right. I stopped watching about two months ago.


I agree..Lost lost it's attraction long ago for me also.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They're also reporting Heroes likely to be cancelled, wrapped up in TV movie. Can't really say I'm sad to see it go. Wasn't the same after the first season.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

webby_s said:


> What no love for Scrubs? :grin:
> 
> I will miss the show, I thought it wasn't bad when they switched things but this last season. The whole switching from NBC to ABC didn't help but I thought ABC would have done OK with it. Oh well, it did go NINE seasons.


Except what they are showing as Scrubs now, isn't Scrubs. It's better than I thought it would be, but, still, they should have let this die after the superb season finale last year.

I'll miss BOT, too bad they couldn't give that a decent time slot. It was intelligent and funny. It's a shame that it wasn't on NBC, where lower ratings might not have mattered so much. FF, well, the story line was getting pretty bad. I watch it, but I won't miss it. Never cared about the other show.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a backlog of about 6 Flash Forward episodes on my DVR. Debating whether or not to finish them off...


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Really a shame about Flash Forward. It seemed to be getting better and I thought it had a shot. Scrubs 2.0 was great but It was a season that was never meant to be to begin with so I didn't expect it to last. Romantically Challenged - I'm surprised they got to air as many episodes as they already have. That show was just painful to watch. Finally Better off Ted - LOVED IT! Really a shame to see it go, but like Scrubs it was expected since the network never gave it any love.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

My problem with FF is that too many of the recurring characters are not likeable. There is nothing about Agent Binford, as an example, that has me interested. To me, that's why it failed, and Lost is still on...


----------



## the_batman (Sep 20, 2007)

_FlashForward_ may have lasted if they would have gone at a little faster pace. Especially at first. They lost a lot of people from the beginning.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Too bad about FF, my wife and I really like that one. I guess I will have to start watching all of the V episodes I have saved. Hopefully that will be good.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My husband and I really like Flash Forward. We hung in there through the more boring stuff and now it has really improved. In fact, the last 3 episodes have been gripping. I hope they wrap it up somehow. I'm bummed...


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

"Scrubs" did not deserve a 9th season. It ran out of gas a while back.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

FF was the only one I was pulling for, but really bad implementation imho killed it long before the network canceled the series.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

bicker1 said:


> FF was the only one I was pulling for, but really bad implementation imho killed it long before the network canceled the series.


I was pulling for FF as well, but I smelled the handwriting on the wall a long time ago... I had 7 eps stored on my DVR waiting until they decided on renewal or cancellation.

I think when you do a show like this you can't have great big gaps in the season and maintain an audience, the shows are complex and people can't remember what is going on.. they loose interest. Sad really.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> I think when you do a show like this you can't have great big gaps in the season and maintain an audience


So how did Lost manage to retain such a large audience given how many super hiatuses it endured? (Rhetorical)

My point is that that's a rationalization. This is prime-time television, not daytime soaps. It is supposed to be entertainment that factors in that people aren't going to watch religiously in December, that they're going to diverted to watch the Olympics, that there is only enough money to make 22 episodes to fill 39 weeks. These are givens, not surprises. The entertainment is supposed to be designed to work within the structure. Producers that refuse to acknowledge and live up to the responsibilities of their job don't deserve to be producers.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> I thought that Flash Forward was really getting into a groove. Sorry to see it go. I'm also sad to see Better Off Ted get canceled as well. That was a very well written show, but seemed to get stuck with some bad time slots.
> 
> - Merg


Agreed.

I also like this last season of Scrubs. Not as good as the previous seasons, but it still had some very funny moments.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Too bad for FF, this is one that the wife and I both enjoy, I actually was surprised to hear V got renewed over FF. Oh well such is the life of primetime tv, always a show you like getting canned. Guess i'll have to catch up on all the V eps I have on the DVR at some point, not sure if i'm 5 or 6 eps behind on that one at the moment.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"Flash Forward" is simply a victim of scheduling - no lead in and against solid competition. Here's this past week's ratings:








"V" has performed even worse IMHO, but it's at 10 pm so I guess ABC is giving it a pass - even though this week it lost the "Lost" audience even with a 2 minute carry over, ending up third among three.

None of it makes rational sense unless we can find out what it cost per minute to produce. "V" looks and feels like it's cheap to produce IMHO.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

phrelin said:


> "V" looks and feels like it's cheap to produce IMHO.


I'd tend to believe that, a lot of the CGI looks horrible!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

FlashForward had one of the best 18-minute series openers of any show I've ever seen .. It stalled in the early part of the season, but it's actually been quite compelling in the later part of the season. Guess I'm gonna drive up to the edge of the cliff and fall off in the next week or two.

I will say that I was MUCH more disheartened when Journeyman was canceled, though. If FastForward were back next year I'd definitely be watching. I like the show.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Crap, I enjoy 3 of the 4. I quit watching Scrubs after the real finale and before "Scrubs 2 - Electric Boogaloo". 

Better off Ted was absolutely HILARIOUS. 

FlashForward was getting better and had me intrigued.

Romantically Challenged aired 3 whole episodes... 3... Who wouldn't want to have Alyssa Milano on TV??


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> FlashForward had one of the best 18-minute series openers of any show I've ever seen ..


Someone in another thread hit the nail on the head this morning, and it is alluded to by what you've said here. FlashForward wasn't hurt by scheduling, and probably could have even overcome its artistic failings (outlined in great detail above). What killed FlashForward was how incredibly expensive it was, and had to be, to be worthwhile watching. 'V', by comparison, is made in Canada, with what is almost surely a lower-paid production team, etc. And there are moves afoot in the industry, now, to make making television series in the United States yet-even-more expensive (consolidating the two actors' unions). What we're seeing are very clear indicators of a deepening depression in the United States television industry, as other nations continue to become better and better sources of programming, and the United States becomes more and more expensive.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> I quit watching Scrubs after the real finale and before "Scrubs 2 - Electric Boogaloo".


Best. Description. Ever! :lol:


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Better off Ted was absolutely HILARIOUS.


Yes it was. Further proof that ABC doesn't know anything about comedy.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry, nope: ABC gave us Modern Family. They surely know lots about comedy.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

bicker1 said:


> Sorry, nope: ABC gave us Modern Family. They surely know lots about comedy.


And "The Middle"!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> And "The Middle"!!


I quit watching The Middle after a few episodes, it got to be too painful to watch. The only thing on the show that really made me laugh is the youngest son and his repeating everything in that low creepy voice. That's it...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I quit watching The Middle after a few episodes, it got to be too painful to watch. The only thing on the show that really made me laugh is the youngest son and his repeating everything in that low creepy voice. That's it...


The youngest son, Brick played by Atticus Shaffer, has literally broadened into what could become one of TV's memorable characters IMHO.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Scrubs was over last season.. whatever it was this year wasn't Scrubs. I've never seen the other shows. I was sorry to hear Law & Order was cancelled.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> I quit watching The Middle after a few episodes, it got to be too painful to watch. The only thing on the show that really made me laugh is the youngest son and his repeating everything in that low creepy voice. That's it...


Creepy voice.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

davring said:


> As usual, I must have enjoyed Flash Forward to much


Me too. I'm a curse. Or I just like bad shows.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

davemayo said:


> Me too. I'm a curse. Or I just like bad shows.


I just say I like great shows that just don't appeal to the dumb masses, yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Thought it was interesting that at the end of the last Flash Forward episode, it talks about next week being the Season Finale.

- Merg


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope springs eternal 
I thought last week's episode was pretty weak.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I still have 3 or 4 FF's recorded. 

Any reason to watch them?


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Insomnia?

IMHO there isn't any reason to. They went through the motions and now it's cancelled...

One of my daughter's teachers asked her the same thing. My daughter said "no".


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I am bummed they canceled it. Though I didn't see the plot going much further anyhow; it was kind of a dead end show from the begining.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I am bummed they canceled it. Though I didn't see the plot going much further anyhow; it was kind of a dead end show from the begining.


I don't know about that. The new link of Jericho to the Flash Forwards could open up interesting plot lines and the change in how the future is turning out for some definitely allows for new plot lines.

- Merg


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Now watch, they'll pull a Dallas-esqe ending with everyone waking up from the first flashforward....again.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Actually, that would be more like Stephen King's The Gunslinger (since, with Dallas, the series went on from there).

Not a bad idea, given the circumstances, and the background we've seen.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm disappointed the Flash Forward will ending too. I usually watched Survivor somewhat live and watched Flash Forward later that night. Maybe SciFy will pick it up, but you'll never know SciFi has ruined some series before like Sliders.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> I'm disappointed the Flash Forward will ending too. I usually watched Survivor somewhat live and watched Flash Forward later that night. Maybe SciFy will pick it up, but you'll never know SciFi has ruined some series before like Sliders.


I wouldn't say that SciFi ruined Sliders. I think it was more of a situation as to the cast. Once Jerry O'Connell left, which if IIRC was when it went to SciFi, the show kinda lost its oomph.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

elaclair said:


> Now watch, they'll pull a Dallas-esqe ending with everyone waking up from the first flashforward....again.


I hope that they actually end it, but more likely it'll be what was supposed to be the season finale with a bit of a cliff hanger into next season .. Oops .. Maybe they quickly reshot a final scene to better end it :shrug:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I hope that they actually end it, but more likely it'll be what was supposed to be the season finale with a bit of a cliff hanger into next season .. Oops .. Maybe they quickly reshot a final scene to better end it :shrug:


Well, since it was advertised as the season finale, I assume it will have a cliff-hanger with a bunch of unanswered questions.

- Merg


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, i am thinking I won't watch teh last 3 episodes of FF, unless someone says they are really compelling.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Lee L said:


> Yeah, i am thinking I won't watch teh last 3 episodes of FF, unless someone says they are really compelling.


I'll have 5 episodes left. I'm thinking I should watch them so I can be as dissatisfied with the series as I was with the book. And I foolishly had such great hopes for the series.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I'll have 5 episodes left. I'm thinking I should watch them so I can be as dissatisfied with the series as I was with the book. And I foolishly had such great hopes for the series.


I have the entire series recorded (albeit one episode in the middle of the season).

I'll still watch it during the summer when Texas Rangers baseball games aren't on and I'm not working .

Sad to see Scrubs end. Though this past 'season' was different...I still enjoyed it to a degree. It still had the best description of JD and Turk though from any of the seasons, regarding their relationship...

JD - Turk and I met over a bloomin' onion. I like to think of it as a metaphor for our relationship because it's delicious but not really so healthy.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

It say it should have been canceled after the Pilot:lol:



Stuart Sweet said:


> Scrubs was a great show that should have ended a year ago. The most recent season simply should not have been.


----------



## audreyly (Jun 5, 2010)

watched scrubs in all my teenage got bore of thsi now:S:nono:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> I have a backlog of about 6 Flash Forward episodes on my DVR. Debating whether or not to finish them off...


I had 6 or 7 eps in my archive when I heard of the cancellation ... deep-sixed all of 'em.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Henry said:


> I had 6 or 7 eps in my archive when I heard of the cancellation ... deep-sixed all of 'em.


Which is all good and well, but I'm pretty sure you got rid of the best episodes of the entire series .. :grin:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Which is all good and well, but I'm pretty sure you got rid of the best episodes of the entire series .. :grin:


No doubt, but at least I didn't get hooked on a cancelled series.


----------

